# S.S. Huntsend and S.S. Hunnie



## reeve.mjr (Jan 16, 2010)

Help!

I am trying to find out about the movements of these two ships in 1922 during the Chanak Crisis. Both had been captured during or at the outbreak of WWI and renamed as Huntsend and Hunnie.

Huntsend was used to move troops and munitions to Chanak and Constantinople from 1922 to the end of 1923.

I know from British Cabinet minutes that the S.S. Hunnie was to move 16 - 8 inch Howitzers from UK to the Dardanelles in September and/or October 1922 but I have so far found no further references to their being at Gibraltar, Malta and eventually at Suddel Blair, at the Gallipoli peninsular.

Can any one help with images of these two ships or any small scraps of information that may help in my search?

My interest comes from the possibility that my Grandfather Richard Shrive Royal Garrison Artillery was connected with both these ships and travelled on them over this period as a serving Artillery Captain with the R.G.A. at Suddel Blair.

Mike Reeve


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Mike.
I'm sure someone will be able to help or at least point you in the right direction.
Find your way around and get to know the crew.
Have a good voyage.


----------



## reeve.mjr (Jan 16, 2010)

Marconi Sahib said:


> Welcome aboard from East Yorkshire, Mike.
> I'm sure someone will be able to help or at least point you in the right direction.
> Find your way around and get to know the crew.
> Have a good voyage.


Hope this has worked. 

This is a picture taken by Richard Shrive R.G.A. of the 8 in Howitzers being unloaded. There was a reference in the Cabinet minutes of a heavy floating crane being required so this may show it moving a howitzer to the shore. The ship immediately in the picture is not the Huntsend or the Hunnie (I checked the images on the forum) but may be an armed tug. 

Obviously not worried about enemy action as the forward light gun is still covered. 

Is the flag the Union Flag, it looks a bit strange, perhaps the wind caused it it blur the photograph?

I am assuming that the photograph may have been taken from the upper deck of the S.S. Hunnie.

I don't if this helps but it is all I have so far.


Mike


----------



## denis pannett (Dec 4, 2012)

*S.S.Huntsend*

Hi Mike,
My father fought in WW1 with the Devonshire Regt and after the war he sailed with the Regiment to India in the S.S.Huntsend and kept a full diary of the daily happenings on the voyage from Aug 15th 1919 - 7th Sept 1919 when they arrived in Bombay.
However I appreciate this is before the dates you are interested in but if you would like further information, do let me know.
Regards
Denis


----------



## reeve.mjr (Jan 16, 2010)

*S.S.Huntsend*

Denis

Thank you for your post. What a most interesting do***ent to have. I hope you will publish it on the web some day.

My grandfather was in Turkey during the Chanek Crisis in the 1920s but I have little information about the Huntsend or the Hunnie's voyages to and around Turkey during that time or details of dates and what they were transporting, so these are still facts to be discovered. 

I have some images from the web of Huntsend but only the ones of the guns being unloaded. (These I have already posted.)

I fear that your interesting diary will not help me. but if you do post it it will be of great interest as both the Huntsend and Hunnie were very active in the transportation of equipment and men before and over this period. you may find that there are other diaries out there that will add to the picture drawn by your grandfather.

Thank you

Mike Reeve


----------



## nas81 (Feb 20, 2014)

*SS Huntsend*

Hi,

I'm a bit late to this conversation but as I was also interested in the Huntsend's history I thought I'd post.

I don't have any information about the period you are looking at but I do have a couple of pictures as my Great Grandfather was Captain of the Huntsend during the First World War (when it was torpedoed). If you're interested I can scan them in for you.

Nikki


----------



## denis pannett (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi Nikki,
Thank you for message and apologies for delay in reply but have only just come out of hospital after major internal surgery. I would love to see your photos of your Great Grandfather and anything else you may have concerning Huntsend.
My email address is [email protected]
Regards
Denis


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

You can find a picture of Huntsend here:
http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page1987.html

*Nikki*
If your great grandfather was Commodore John Kerbey you will find something about him here:
http://www.bandcstaffregister.co.uk/page1309.html
If this is the right man then I would love to add a photo of him to the site.

Regards
Chris


----------



## ixion (Mar 7, 2007)

Huntsend arrived in River Blackwater on 18 September 1923 to be laid-up after disembarkimg troops evacuated from Turkey at Southampton.

I would be interested to know if she was sold to North German Lloyd and renamed Lutzow again while laid up or if she sailed as Huntsend again


----------



## williegates (12 mo ago)

My great grandfather was in WW1 and used Huntsend for transport. 

The reason for my post is the original link for a pic of the huntsend has changed. I poked around some and found the new link: Huntsend


----------



## medalsreunitednz (11 mo ago)

denis pannett said:


> *S.S.Huntsend*
> 
> Hi Mike,
> My father fought in WW1 with the Devonshire Regt and after the war he sailed with the Regiment to India in the S.S.Huntsend and kept a full diary of the daily happenings on the voyage from Aug 15th 1919 - 7th Sept 1919 when they arrived in Bombay.
> ...


Hi Mike

Just joined so this contribution is just a little late: my uncle was with the 56th Battalion AIF and was moved from Alexandria to Marsailles on the HMT Huntsend, 19-29 Jun 1916. 

Regards, Ian


----------



## jgshelton (28 d ago)

My Grandfather sailed on the SS Huntsend from The Orkneys to Murmasnk, Russia in October 1919 as part of the British Expeditionary Force going to help the White Army. He embarked on the ship because the The Traz-Os Montes on which they originally embarked broke down and drifted through a minefield.


----------

